# What is this awesome creature?



## Kayti (Dec 6, 2009)

I was just procrastinating & looking through pictures from a herp expo, and saw this:






I thought it looked like a crested gecko, but they don't get that big, do they? What the heck is it? It's so awesome looking!


----------



## sammi (Dec 6, 2009)

Its so COOL looking! I don't know what it is either, but I sure would like to know =]


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 6, 2009)

Its a Rhacodactylus leachianus gecko, a cousin to the Crested Gecko (Rhacodactylus Cilliatus). They are also called "Giant Geckos" 

They are a beautiful animal, but lots of them are cage aggressive (territorial) and often bite the hand that feeds them . They are a frugivore that also eat insects like feeder roaches occasionally and can be kept at room temp. I know people that keep them, and with gentle handling from a young age, the cage aggression can be prevented.

They also have a hefty price tag. The cheapest I have seen hatchlings is right around $300 USD.

I'd love to have a pair someday though! I want a Rhacodactylus Chahoua first though! (which also run about 350-1000$)


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow... That is one big gecko... Wonder how you'd keep that


----------



## Kayti (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks meg! I googled around a bit and found a breeder selling them for $700+! Yikes! But they are really spectacular looking. 
Sighhhh. Someday. 

I looked up Rhacodactylus Chahoua and found this guy:




Gecko's eyes are so crazy looking! And those feet!


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the chewies. They have a fully prehensile tail, and unlike their cousins, the cresteds, rarely lose them. Their grip is amazing. Friends of mine keep them, and they literally hold onto you with their entire bodies. But their tails are SUPER strong.

Leachies actually like to be kept in "crowded" cramped enclosures. They like small spaces filled with plants and branches to cling to so that they feel secure. A pair can be kept in a 20L turned on its end, if I am not mistaken. But with this particular species, smaller is better.


----------



## Kayti (Dec 6, 2009)

This animal literally looks exactly like a sand lizard I had when I was little. Except, of course, 100x more awesome. 

It's so cool how different they look according to what area they are from. The one above is apparently from Brosse (Isle D).


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 6, 2009)

They definitely are entertaining geckos, that's for sure. If you get one, let me know. Geckos are my other obsession.

I wish I wasn't so broke right now!


----------



## t_mclellan (Dec 7, 2009)

New Caledonian Giant Gecko or Leach's Giant Gecko (Rhacodactylus leachianus).

www.giantgeckos.net/giantgeckos-cms/


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

Comparing to the photos from my newly acquired book "Crested geckos" by Philippe de Vosjoli, it looks most like Henkel's giant gecko (Rhacodactylus leachianus henkeli).


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks to all who IDed. Leachies are now being added to my list of things to buy when I am a millionaire. 
Conservation scientists make big bucks, right?


----------



## gogoejoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kayti,
Here David from USA. There are many creatures are awesome however they are not harmful for others from themselves. Against that there are human is so attractive, beautiful ,intelligent from outside and there are so dirty inside.
Human is awesome for other creature. He uses all the creatures for her or his necessity.
Have a nice day.


----------

